# NCAA Second Round Discussion (Sunday Games)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2nd Rd Sunday:

South Region:
12:10 PM ET: (3) Syracuse (27-9) vs. (6) Arizona St. (25-9)

West Region:
4:50 PM ET: (3) Missouri (29-6) vs. (6) Marquette (25-9) 

East Region:
2:20 PM ET: (4) Xavier (26-7) vs. (12) Wisconsin (20-12)
2:50 PM ET: (1) Pittsburgh (29-4) vs. (8) Oklahoma St. (23-11)

Midwest Region:
2:30 PM ET: (3) Kansas (26-7) vs. (11) Dayton (27-7)
5:00 PM ET: (2) Michigan St. (27-6) vs. USC (22-12)

2:40 PM ET: (12) Arizona (20-13) vs. (13) Cleveland St. (26-10)
5:15 PM ET: (1) Louisville (29-5) vs. (9) Siena (27-7)


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Syracuse and Arizona State intrigues me. I have ASU winning because of Harden's star power but if anyone can do it it's Syracuse. I wouldn't be upset one bit if the Orange won


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Looks like they finally learned to stagger the start times on all these games by 40-60 minutes each, rather then having 3 games starting within 20 minutes... good for the viewer.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Syracuse - Arizona State should be great, and USC for sure has a chance to upset Michigan State should be a pretty solid game there too


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you are drawing conclusions from the first round, each of those games could go either way maybe with the exception of the Louisville/Siena game. I'm not feeling comfortable about my bracket or pre-tourney predictions anymore.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW KU-Dayton game is at 2:30 ET 1:30 CDT


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am hoping Clevland state wins, that would be sweet even though thier first round win screwed up my brackets,


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Looks like they finally learned to stagger the start times on all these games by 40-60 minutes each, rather then having 3 games starting within 20 minutes... good for the viewer.


of course I hate how they cut out the last 20 game seconds of the KU/NDSU game to go to TEnn/OSU game. in a way I am glad b/c I saw a great ending, but I wanted to see the end of my KU game. The only thing good about CBS coverage is the free games to watch/listen online


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I really hope Dayton and Cleveland State win tommorow ... at worst Arizona will be in the sweet 16 .. which isn't that much of a cinderella even though they were the last team in


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Cleveland St could really struggle tomorrow. Arizona has guys that can shoot over CSU's zone, and I don't know if CSU can shoot as well as they did on Friday, again.

I'm pullin for CSU, but I think Arizona comes away with it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

it won't surprise me that Dayton could win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm crazy.. I have Wisconsin winning again today.. at least what my bracket has


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ASU-Syracuse making shots all over the court right now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The start times are incorrect at the top of this thread. I hate the 1-4-3 setup


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I don't understand why don't they just throw it to harden in the middle of the zone.. they aren't going to win with Pendergraph against the 2-3 Harden is going to have to score today not like against Temple


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey guys, what do you think of Onauku (Syracuse's center) as a potential NBA player? Is he a solid bench player, starter, or he should just head to Europe?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Can Arizona St make adjustments to stop Onauku and Jackson on the offensive end., or is to much of a physical mismatch.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

If Devendorf and Rautins hit there shots ASU can't win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Can Arizona St make adjustments to stop Onauku and Jackson on the offensive end., or is to much of a physical mismatch.


Arizona State doesn't have any other bigs that are any good.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

thatsnotgross said:


> Hey guys, what do you think of Onauku (Syracuse's center) as a potential NBA player? Is he a solid bench player, starter, or he should just head to Europe?


The player he was a soph in the second half, and in the first half of this year, could potentially make it as a scrub.

If you look at him now he lacks explosiveness he once had.... tendinitis bad case of it, for the last three motnhs.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glasser vs. Flynn is such a mismatch it's not even funny. Ty Abbott is a 26% 3 point shooter, we'll see if he keeps it up.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse is playing so much better now then they were at the mid-point of the season... they actually have a plan when there out there. It was so frustratign to watch this team earlier in the season.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Abbott is actually an all right shooter but he's been off this year I think he can keep it up if he shoots of tha caliber...
As far as Onauku I actually like him a lot but no way he is going to the NBA, besides being considerably slower from the injury he looks fatter too


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Arizona State has no chance if Harden is off again


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rick Jackson's left hand touch is nice.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice high low


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Abbott is actually an all right shooter but he's been off this year I think he can keep it up if he shoots of tha caliber...
> As far as Onauku I actually like him a lot but no way he is going to the NBA, besides being considerably slower from the injury he looks fatter too


He's still only a JR though, so maybe he turns it back up a bit up next year. Rick Jackson is actualy the better prospect of the two.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Man Arizona State can't even get Harden a touch. They need to get him going if they want to win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harden is probably the most overrated prospect in college. He put up big numbers in the non-conference, but he's so slow out there. He doesn't have much quickness.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rautins and Devendorf can get off decent looks almost whenever they want because of there quick releases..... sometimes that's not a good thing though.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

As I was saying..... Devendorf with a moronic shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Harden is probably the most overrated prospect in college. He put up big numbers in the non-conference, but he's so slow out there. He doesn't have much quickness.


I'm not sure if I would take him in the lottery anymore.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree about Rick Jackson being the better of the two prospect but I could never figure out Onauku's prospect. Better for Syracuse if he stays another year along with Rick Jackson. They will have Wesley Johnson and Kris Joseph to help out the bigs next year. This team will be loaded next year with or without Johnny Flynn. The combination of upperclassmen and talented young players will definitely have Syracuse at the top of the Big East next year.

My statement still stands, with or without Flynn they are a potential top 10 team. With Flynn they are a top 3 team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> I'm not sure if I would take him in the lottery anymore.


I don't think he has the athleticism to be anything more than a role player. He's like Greg Buckner (the Clemson version) out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ah Pendergraph just got called for his second. Damn, ASU is in trouble. They got no other bigs worth a damn. Is Boateng going to get some run?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Syracuse seems to be in total control, yet they are giving up WAY too many easy three point looks. They are prone to a long run against them shortly if they don't get pick up the effort in the 2-3... they don't feel the urgency right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona State's playing like a mid-major. They are just shooting 3's with nothing coming inside. You don't beat Syracuse like that.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

**** yeah


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rautins is on fire. Damn. Pure shooter that's for sure.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Syracuse is playing out of their mind right now.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Syracuse is absolutely on fire, I expect AZ state to make game of this in the 2nd half... no way the win with Harden playing like he has


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

If ASU keeps jacking up threes then I'm perfectly happy with it. Of the 20 shots, 16 of them have been 3s. Thats good defense. As long as they aren't hitting it at a clip of 45% or higher than ASU will live or die with the 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ASU has 19 three point shots. Good grief.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

OH MAN paul harris that hurts!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Yes ASU is taking alot of threes, but they still need to be pressured a bit.

Syracuse has got to go back to Flynn and Jackson.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The start times are incorrect at the top of this thread. I hate the 1-4-3 setup


Corrected.. had the times but they must have changed em up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Corrected.. had the times but they must have changed em up


This is always the setup they use, I think they just released EST with CST for some reason. Before the tournament began I had the start times for Sunday. They pre-determined it.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Corrected.. had the times but they must have changed em up


I preferred the game times the way you had it. 


The source you got them from probabably did not adjust for time zones originally.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HKF said:


> This is always the setup they use, I think they just released EST with CST for some reason. Before the tournament began I had the start times for Sunday. They pre-determined it.


I was hoping this year they went away from the 1-4-3 format..... not sure if I will drag out the third TV for the next couple of games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats a terrible call against Pendergraph.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ASU in bigtime foul trouble with Pendergraph having 3 fouls.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice no look from Harden.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn Jackson and Onuauku with 3 for Syracuse.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

3 on Onauku and Jackson....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

What a pass by Rautins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pendergraph got 4 fouls.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

4 on Pendergraph ... clap.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Harden has made some all right passes but besides that he has been absolute trash... Arizona State is ****ed without Pendergraph cuz Anuoku and especially Jackson have been killing them inside


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is Boateng the worst McDonalds All-American ever?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ASU is like a donut in the middle now. Flynn is going to keep going to the rim.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Is Boateng the worst McDonalds All-American ever?


He only got invited because he committed to Duke. He is a terrible player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Boateng will be in foul trouble in a few minutes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Boateng's defence on Jackson there was horrid... too bad he blew the dunk


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not a fan of Harden. Sorry man, the only thing NBA about him is his beard. This guy is a role player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Harden's performance in the NCAA tournament has to be the most pathetic thing I have seen from a top prospect sicne Adam Morrison cried during a game in 2006.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ongenat got fouled on that play.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

ASU just keeps hanging around though... they have yet to even have a run.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Thanks Harden


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pendergraph is done for the day.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Harden is pathetic and Pendergraph is an idiot for that foul


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

goodbye pendegraph


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Harden is so damn slow... did you see him get caught on the fast break.... or he is out of shape... looks like he has a beer belly.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

welcome to the game harden


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Dammit... put these guys away for **** sakes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only way ASU can win this game is to pray they make 3's the rest of the games and get stops. Boeheim needs to put Jackson back into the game and punish ASU on the block with him and Arinze.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

It's the beard that is making him slow... needs to shave that off. Probably lose 10 pounds instantly


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Dammit... put these guys away for **** sakes.


I was thinking the same thing.

If they didn't call a foul on Syracuse everytime Harden made an attempt to go to the basket, Syracuse would be up by 20.

Harden's getting superstar treatment and he isn't even that good.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

James Harden is actually a pretty smart player, he understands off the ball movement and sees the court well and knows how to move the ball on offense, he is also an all right defender... The problem is he is so damn slow, has no first step, when he does drive and goes up he has no lift and his jump shot isn't nearly good enough to make up for that.. he reminds me of me playing basketball after smoking a blunt, I still understand the game but I'm really slow and my jump shot is off...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Boeheim needs to take Harris out of the game and put Jackson back in. Punish them on the inside Jim.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> Boeheim needs to take Harris out of the game and put Jackson back in. Punish them on the inside Jim.


SHH! don't tell him I want ASU to catch up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Syracuse let them hang around too long and now Boeheim is going to put Jackson back in. Took too long Jim. What the hell?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

geezus christ


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Rautins clutch


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally, they are playing smart again. They are so much better than this ASU team it's not even funny.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What's up with Devendorf ? No antics after those two big shots ?


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

croco, he did... he posed after his 2nd shot.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> It's the beard that is making him slow... needs to shave that off. Probably lose 10 pounds instantly


:lol:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harden is not that good I'm sorry. Yeah that mediocre **** works in the Pac-10 this year which was down, but if you can't score against a zone, how are you gonna score with a James Posey on you?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So if you are a GM you have gotta ask yourself what has Harden done to justify being a lottery pick. The guy has done his best houdini impression when the games have mattered


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Is ASU's band throwing us the shocker?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> So if you are a GM you have gotta ask yourself what has Harden done to justify being a lottery pick. The guy has done his best houdini impression when the games have mattered


Pendergraph carried them against Washington, USC, Temple and then he gets in foul trouble and they are pretty much done. I mean I have been waiting for the time to say that Harden was overhyped, but I wanted to wait. If this guy is taken in the top 5 he will be a bust. I am not sure he's ever going to be an NBA starter on a "good" team. He's painfully unathletic. People need to stop saying he's like Mayo or Roy. He's not.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thatsnotgross said:


> croco, he did... he posed after his 2nd shot.


I must have missed that or maybe I failed to recognize it as such since I it wasn't over the top.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, if this was a cheerleader contest, ASU wins hands down.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well my bracket is ****ed, I took the risk by picking ASU over Syracuse and it didn't pay off, I really need some breaks throughout the rest of the tourney to win this thing


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Judging by the lack of activity in this thread, I guess I'm not the only who is not super excited about the current crop of games.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wisconsin is playing some hardcore Wisconsin basketball. We're playing like total **** on offense, but Xavier just can't break through. 2 point game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Judging by the lack of activity in this thread, I guess I'm not the only who is not super excited about the current crop of games.


There's too many games at one time. Right now Arizona is running away from Cleveland State. Too much length and athleticism early on.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Wisconsin is playing some hardcore Wisconsin basketball. We're playing like total **** on offense, but Xavier just can't break through. 2 point game.


Keep playing like they are and keep getting Landry production they may just pull this out..


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

We turned it around on offense since I posted that. Feeding Landry in the post and letting Trevon drive and get fouled is working.

Looked like a shooting foul on Trevon at the end of the half there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oklahoma State is on fire from 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleveland State looks overmatched.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's a shooting gallery in Dayton.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

watching the start of the Xavier-Wisconsin game I think Wisconsin is going to end up winning that one... I chose Xavier in my main bracket but I chose Wisconsin in the other one.. 
Pitt has not played good defense the first 2 rounds, they'll probably end up getting away with it against Oklahoma State much like what happened in the first game but as they advance further in the tournament they are going to have some problems so they better get it together...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marcus Landry is putting on a show in the post.

SEVEN POINT GAME BABY!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier-Wisconsin in a dogfight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cleveland State getting back in this.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Marcus Landry is putting on a show in the post.
> 
> SEVEN POINT GAME BABY!!!


Between Wisconsin and Marquette, who would you root for?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kenny Frease finishing off Wisconsin.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Collins and Aldrich are looking real good in this tournament... I think they'll beat Michigan St/USC the way they've been playing and I'm looking forward to the possibile Louisville - Kansas match up


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Norris Cole driving like a madman for Cleveland State.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow 13 pts, 20 boards, and 10 blocks for Aldrich.. first triple double in NCAA Tourney history since DWade in 03

Season over for Wisconsin.. nice try


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Between Wisconsin and Marquette, who would you root for?


Wisconsin and it's not even close.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Cleveland State is 1/17 from three and they are getting good looks. If they finally start making some of those, they will have a good shot.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Just saw that Aldrich had 20 rebounds against Dayton :eek8:


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Cole aldrich had a triple double. He had 13 points 20 rebounds and 10 blocks. We beat dayton. If he leaves i may cry.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TYO23 said:


> Cole aldrich had a triple double. He had 13 points 20 rebounds and 10 blocks. We beat dayton. If he leaves i may cry.


Damn, 10 blocks too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oklahoma State is still hanging in there.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

croco said:


> Damn, 10 blocks too.


Yeah the last triple double to include blocks was shaq. And i believe it was the first triple double in KU History.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona got this. Game effort from Cleveland State though.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

This is Russ. Russ has ***** tits.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TYO23 said:


> Yeah the last triple double to include blocks was shaq. And i believe it was the first triple double in KU History.


If they counted blocks in Wilt's day it would be about the 20th triple double in KU History.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Blair had the biggest offensive rebound of Pitt's season thus far.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TYO23 said:


> Yeah the last triple double to include blocks was shaq.


Are you talking about the NCAA or the tournament.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Blair had the biggest offensive rebound of Pitt's season thus far.


You could also say it's been one of the few times in this game when his teammates actually gave him the ball deep in the post ... only that it wasn't a pass.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I've only been watching since the Wisconsin game ended, but it looked like they were feeding him a lot.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Are you talking about the NCAA or the tournament.


I believe the announcers said Tournament.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> I've only been watching since the Wisconsin game ended, but it looked like they were feeding him a lot.


Blair had his man pinned deep in the post and was ready to catch the ball, the passing angle was there often times, but Fields ignored him. I mean that's easy offense, you don't have to make it hard on yourself. It almost seems like some teams don't want to run the same play over and over again, you don't need to abandon playing inside out, especially if the other team has nobody who can guard Blair effectively.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

croco said:


> Blair had his man pinned deep in the post and was ready to catch the ball, the passing angle was there often times, but Fields ignored him. I mean that's easy offense, you don't have to make it hard on yourself. It almost seems like some teams don't want to run the same play over and over again, you don't need to abandon playing inside out, especially if the other team has nobody who can guard Blair effectively.


I agree with what you're saying, college players seem to get bored if they do the same thing every possession, even when they have a big man who is automatic.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im hoping USC can pull this one out. I think we have a higher chance of beating them than MSU.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

TYO23 said:


> Yeah the last triple double to include blocks was shaq. And i believe it was the first triple double in KU History.


Do you mean in the tournament?

Because there are a couple of these every year. They're probably more commin in college basketball than the ones with assists.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette is looking verrrrrry dangerous; James really adds another dimension to that offense.

They look like the same team I thought could get to the Final Four.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

MLKG said:


> Do you mean in the tournament?
> 
> Because there are a couple of these every year. They're probably more commin in college basketball than the ones with assists.


Yeah in the tournament.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm watchin USC - Michigan State but if James is fully healthy than Marquette is going to the final 4


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

fjkdsi said:


> I'm watchin USC - Michigan State but if James is fully healthy than Marquette is going to the final 4


Even with James, Marquette cannot beat Connecticut.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I'm watchin USC - Michigan State but if James is fully healthy than Marquette is going to the final 4


He's not fully healthy, but he's still a massive upgrade over Acker, and if can get by Mizzou, James will have another week to get healthy. The Tigers are on a big run right now because James came out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

fjkdsi said:


> I'm watchin USC - Michigan State but if James is fully healthy than Marquette is going to the final 4


He can't be fully healthy, that's impossible considering that the injury occured not too long ago.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

well unforunately for them they are going to need him to be basically 100 percent to beat Mizzou especially since the game is in Kansas City I beleive???


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

USC beating Michigan State would do wonders for my bracket. 

I'm looking at it right now saying WTF was I thinking with some of these picks. Some of this stuff is really off-the-wall.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dont know why some people are so high on Marquette.. then again I dont even know why I had Missouri over Marquette when the brackets came out.. looks like a good pick so far anyways


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sosa with the nice dish to end the half.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I dont know why some people are so high on Marquette.. then again I dont even know why I had Missouri over Marquette when the brackets came out.. looks like a good pick so far anyways


You should have seen them in January and February.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

USC goes up 1 on Michigan State.. Uh oh Suton picks up his 3rd


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Marquette has played pretty bad, but they're cutting into that lead!


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Michigan State making a run. If they could cut back on half of the careless turnovers they wouldn't be having a problem.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think Wes Matthews is nursing some sort of major leg or hip injury, but playing through it. The guy keeps hitting the ground on every play.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jerel McNeal is taking this game over! Marquette now up by 1, first lead since probably the first few minutes.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Siena takes the lead from Louisville. Since no BCS schools can handle the Big East, it takes a mid-major to bring them dwon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siena is winning by 2.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WTF... get a towelboy who is more then five years old, you ****ing Dayton dolts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hayward steps over the line.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ah the great big east...looking so nice today lol


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Stepped on the line. Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette basically lost in the final seconds two straight years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> Ah the great big east...looking so nice today lol


Huh? The Big East would be 3-1 today and one of the losses was in the final seconds. They are going to be 11-2 in the tournament with five Sweet Sixteen teams.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Ah the great big east...looking so nice today lol


Louisville and Pitt were challenged ... like UNC was challenged.
And Syracuse was pretty much in complete control of the ASU Game.

Five teams in the sweet 16... yep its been horrible.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So Arizona is the only "cinderella" that remains in the tournament, Purdue as a #5 the other lower seeded team to advance to the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Louisville and Pitt were challenged ... like UNC was challenged.
> And Syracuse was pretty much in complete control of the ASU Game.
> 
> Five teams in the sweet 16... yep its been horrible.


HB said yesterday that LSU-UNC was a blowout game, lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You dont get points for how many teams you cram into the sweet sixteen. Do you honestly think UNC would have a hard time with Siena lol

BTW so called game UNC was challenged ended with the Heels winning by 14. Syracuse and Uconn look like the best teams in the B. East.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Ah the great big east...looking so nice today lol


Number of teams in the Sweet Sixteen by conference:

Big East: 5
Big 12: 3
ACC: 2
Big 10: 2
A-10: 1
CUSA: 1
Pac-10: 1
WCC: 1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mike Anderson is truly a program builder. First UAB, now Missouri. The guy is outstanding.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

croco said:


> Number of teams in the Sweet Sixteen by conference:
> 
> Big East: 5
> Big 12: 3
> ...


But HB thinks that doesn't mean ****..



> You dont get points for how many teams you cram into the sweet sixteen.


:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am I wrong? So if its an all ACC final, what do you all have to say for yourselves?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Am I wrong? So if its an all ACC final, what do you all have to say for yourselves?


I don't think teams can join other conferences during the season, so that point is moot anyway.

If Memphis wins it all last year, would this have made CUSA the best in the country ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nope it would make Memphis the best team in the country. Fact of the matter is that the B. Cheese is top heavy and has some very bad teams at the bottom, the ACC doesn't have that problem and quite frankly spin it however you like, UNC is demolishing Siena period!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> Am I wrong? So if its an all ACC final, what do you all have to say for yourselves?


Is there an ACC team in the Midwest or West Region that I don't know about.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HB said:


> Am I wrong? So if its an all ACC final, what do you all have to say for yourselves?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say there is a 0% chance this happens.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HB said:


> Nope it would make Memphis the best team in the country. Fact of the matter is that the B. Cheese is top heavy and has some very bad teams at the bottom, the ACC doesn't have that problem and quite frankly spin it however you like, *UNC is demolishing Siena period*!


Based on what? You're full of ****, HB.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Nope it would make Memphis the best team in the country. Fact of the matter is that the B. Cheese is top heavy and has some very bad teams at the bottom, the ACC doesn't have that problem and quite frankly spin it however you like, UNC is demolishing Siena period!


There is no logic in your point other than coming off as an ACC homer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well I already mentioned in the other thread that I am trying to spice this thread up. But on a more serious note, the supposed number 1 seeds in Pitt and Louisville were almost knocked out by lesser seeds.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HB said:


> Nope it would make Memphis the best team in the country. Fact of the matter is that the B. Cheese is top heavy and has some very bad teams at the bottom, the ACC doesn't have that problem and quite frankly spin it however you like, UNC is demolishing Siena period!


Regardless of a weak bottom half, the Big East still has 7 teams better than the 3rd best team in the ACC. A 3rd of the conference is in the Sweet 16. ACC went 2-4 in the opening round (all against lower seeded teams).

This isn't even up for discussion.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Based on what? You're full of ****, HB.


Lol is this supposed to be a serious question. Who on Siena's team can stop UNC's frontcourt?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

> UNC is demolishing Siena period!



DePaul would demolish Radford, whats your point? 


Hey ACC theres always next season:sarcasm:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But Louisville didnt, heck they almost LOST the game.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB, you're full of ****, the Big East is phenomenal and the Heels are gonna go down to a WCC team.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What the hell was I doing pickin ASU to the elite eight, jesus christ.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> HB, you're full of ****, the Big East is phenomenal and the Heels are gonna go down to a WCC team.


Coolpohle is that you? Must be something in the Wisconsin air


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm the only one in my pool with Cuse in the final 4, so I'm crossing my fingers that they can make it there. It's not gonna be easy though. OU and then UNC/Zaga, ouch.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> Coolpohle is that you? Must be something in the Wisconsin air


No tap water, just Haterade.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I want to get a link to Buzz Williams' post-game press conference. He thought he was going to deck that official and the end of the Marquette-Mizzou game.


----------

